# Private Sections



## Bob Hubbard

Martial Talk has a few private hidden sections for our members.

The subsections are premium areas, and a paid supporting membership is required for access.  Other restrictions may apply, so please check the associated support links for full details.

*The Ladies Locker Room*
We've long had a private Women's Only area called the Ladies Locker Room or LLR.  Private, women only, no guys allowed. 
This is a private area for the women to discuss matters without the eyes of the men.
For more information please see this thread Ladies Locker Room or PM Shesulsa.

*The Man Cave*
A guy only place to be a guy. No women allowed. For more information on gaining access, please see The Man Cave - A Men Only Forum, How to gain access guys or PM me.

*MT After Dark*
The vast majority of MartialTalk strives to be PG rated.  MT After Dark is more R rated and open to all Supporting Members. It's a place to discuss more mature topics that might not be "work safe".  For more information please see here MT AfterDark or PM me.

For these, and other joinable groups, gaining access is simple.

Click at the top-right of your screen on Settings, then search down the left column for Permission Groups.
Or click here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## The Last Legionary

Will you let me in already?  The kegs's getting warm.


----------

